# cat 1 cat 2 pin?



## reloader-51 (Jul 17, 2014)

Need some help with identifying a part. Just bought a used Bush Hog 70-07 blade. It has the combination cat 1 or cat 2 hitch, but I do not have the pins that go thru it for both categories. What is the name of that pin and is it a dealer item or can I get it at a farm supply store? Thanks in advance!


----------

